# Amplificador upc1185h



## pachi2009 (Jun 19, 2009)

Hola muy buenas, soy nuevo en el foro, no tengo muchos conocimientos de electronica, pero estoy haciendo un amplificador con unos tda, el tema es que tengo una fuente simple y éstos se alimentan con fuente partida, quisiera saber si no tienen algún circuito para transformar la fuente simple a partida si me pueden ayudar desde ya muchas gracias.

Otra cosa tengo unos integrados unos upc1185h pero no encuentro por ningún lado el datasheet o algún circuito con esos integrados, si alguien tiene y no es mucha molestia que me pase algún circuito con esos integrados.

Un saludo y desde ya muchas gracias, el foro está muy bueno, estoy aprendiendo mucho y muy buena onda, nos vemos, adiós.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 19, 2009)

No será upc1188h?

Ese sí tiene datasheet.

Saludos


----------



## franko1819 (Jun 19, 2009)

No , porque yo tengo el mismo integrado que pachi2009 y no consigo el datasheet.


----------



## pachi2009 (Jun 20, 2009)

Es un upc1185h, los saqué de un minicomponente Hitachi viejo y no encuentro nada por ningún lado, leí algo y no se si el 1185h tiene 20 W o 5.8 W, hay otro datasheet del 1185h2.
Acá les dejo un circuito pero es del 1185h2, no se si se podrán usar los mismos componentes usando el 1185h

No podrá ser mpc1185h? Porque de ese hay varios y hay datasheet, igual encontré uno, del upc1185h acá se los dejo, díganme si éste sirve ?


----------



## franko1819 (Jun 20, 2009)

El mío proviene del mismo lado que el tuyo y probé ese circuito en la protoboard y no anduvo.


----------



## pachi2009 (Jun 20, 2009)

Que lástima, igual ahí encontré uno que dice upc1185h.


----------



## franko1819 (Jun 20, 2009)

Yo probé el primero que posteaste.


----------



## pachi2009 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hola, muy buenas, pasé en blanco el último circuito que posteé, quería saber si está bien y si así, puede funcionar correctamente ? , desde ya muchas gracias, un saludo, espero que me puedan ayudar.


----------



## asrelial (Jul 2, 2010)

Tengo el upc1185h2, alguien ya probó el circuito, aunque voy a ensayar y luego les cuento, mi duda es sobre el voltaje de los capacitores, no se si afecten.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 2, 2010)

asrelial dijo:


> yo tengo el upc1185h2, alguien ya probo el circuito, aunque voy a ensallar y luego les cuento, mi duda es sobre el voltaje de los capacitores no se si afecten


 

Con que tengan por lo menos un 30 % más de la tensión de alimentación estás bién!

Para 9 Vdc , utilizás de 12 Vdc.

Para 12 Vdc , utilizás de 17 Vdc.

Para 17 Vdc , utilizás de 25 Vdc.

Si alimentás con 12 Vdc y ponés para 40 o 50 Vdc no pasa nada , al contrario quedás más seguro !

Saludos !


----------



## asrelial (Jul 6, 2010)

Huy, gracias por resolverme la duda y gracias a eso ya armé el amplificador con el upc1185h2, le puse unos bafles de 40 W a 8 Ohm, alimentado a 12 V de una fuente de PC y suena genial, ademas de que es sencillo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 6, 2010)

De nada che  .

Y te felicito por el amplificador .

Saludos !


----------

